# Hondon valley ?



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Hi all
Can you please let me know What area the Hondon valley covers

Thank you


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

missbusybusy said:


> Hi all
> Can you please let me know What area the Hondon valley covers
> 
> Thank you


The Hondon Valley, Hondon De Las Nieves and Hondon De Los Frailes, Costa Blanca South

Google it


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello MBB... are you buying in Hondon? We're buying near by at La Romana. xx


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

zippy-watkins said:


> Hello MBB... are you buying in Hondon? We're buying near by at La Romana. xx


Hi zippy-watkins.
We are coming over to view a house in La Romana in July, Anything we need to be aware of/look out for? Rhanks


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Nick

Oooo exciting times for you. Just make sure you fit as much into the time that you are in the area as you can. We were out from 9am until it literally got dark - driving around - revisiting the houses we had seen earlier (provided we could find them!), and driving around the villages and towns.

It really is a buyer's market at the moment but the estate agents - whilst really pleasant - can be a bit slippery so beware!

Happy to help if you have any problems or answers, and look forward to possibly having you as a neighbour!

PS, we're going back out to La Romana on Saturday  

Karen.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi. It is exciting times. We have looked at a couple of other houses around the Elche area and visited Aspe last time we visited Spain. We have been sent details of a house in La Romana we like the look of so will view it when next there. It is quite a bit more than our budget, but who knows what they might accept in this climate.


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

Whilst there are some bargains to be had, it's not quite a free for all as it's made out to be. We haggled with our price but they drove a hard bargain so be warned. The Spanish are apparently even worse than the Brits with it dropping on the price!

Keep us posted. And also don't put all your eggs in one basket. View as many properties as you can when you go out there in July! 

x


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

This thread is a couple of years old I know but we too are about to commit to La Romana!

We intend to rent from the end of November with a view to buy a new place early in the new year. I have posted a couple of other notes about BB speed... REALLY important to me, I wondered if you could be so kind as to advise the state of your interent (and mobile phone for that matter)?!

Thank you


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Update - We found a lovely agent (casasinespana) via our own agent Gary and we are renting in La Romana from November as we await our own house to be built next year! Exciting times!!!


----------

